# INSTALLATION APPLE TV



## ZAZIE_ (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, est-il possible d'installer une APPLE TV en la branchant sur un décodeur de type Le Cube possédant une prise HDMI ? En effet mon téléviseur n'est pas HD et n'a donc pas de prise HDMI !!!!! Et si oui qqn peut-il m'aider ??? Merci !!!!


----------

